# Front wheel bearings - chevy p30/p32



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Front wheel bearings - chevy p30/p32

Any one adjusted them to take out "play"?
Are they taper roller?
Is it simply a case of knock off the bearing cap/remove split pin/tighten castellated nut to nearest suitable slot/replace split pin?

Cheers.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar, don't know the answer but I asked on IRV2.com about mine on a W22 chassis and "Driver" got me the answer from workhorse in a few days.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*P30/32 wheel bearings*

Hi Zaskar,
the front bearings are tapered roller bearings, but ought to be stripped and checked prior to adjusting, these bearings are under a very high load and the reason for excessive play ought to be checked out. I have seen outer races spin in the hub giving the impression of a loose bearing, which just adjusting, will not cure excessive movement!
Cheers Damondunc.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Job done!

Stripped, cleaned, checked and adjusted last night........and thankfully, it WAS as easy as I thought. Toughest bit was trying to get the split pin holes to line up which took flippin' ages!
Took her out for a run and RESULT. Much smoother.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Well done on getting the job done mate, but could you please tell me why you wanted to adjust the bearings in the first place? I would like to know what led you to suspecting a problem and what it felt like (just in case...), or did you just have it MOT'd???

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Paul
> ,................, but could you please tell me why you wanted to adjust the bearings in the first place? ..........
> Keith


Mornin matey! Sorry for the delay, just got back from 2 weeks up the west coast of Scotland. Absolutely fantastic and the bus was a dream 
I found the wheel bearing play when I was sorting out the calipers. Did the usual trick of rocking the wheel top to bottom whilst it was off the floor. I thought the play wasn't too bad but thought "sod it" whilst it's up in the air, lets sort it. I also fitted a new steering damper and the result on the front end is much better. Less wander, less vibration and seems to be generally smoother. Boy am I glad I did the calipers! Some of those west coast single track roads were a joy!!!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice to hear that you had a great holiday Paul, the west coast of Scotland is a beautiful area especially once you get up above Oban. Thanks for the info on the bearings too. I had a new steering damper fitted along with a new steering box :roll: :roll: and power booster, you can just imagine the difference, I now drive a straight line with less than a 120 degree shuffle of the wheel :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting you and Ffiona soon mate

Keith


----------

